# so is applaws bad or good :/



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

i have just changed both my dog and cats over to this as i thought it was 1 of the best food out there BUT im now seeing mixed reviews


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Every type of food will have mixed reviews. There is no food that will have JUST good reviews. Even raw doesn't suit every dog or cat. What works magic for one might cause problems for another individual. Just feed it and see if it works for your two. I was considering applaws for my pup because I like the ingredients but because of the food he was fed previously I didn't want to immediately put him on such a high protein food. But will definitely try it at some point.


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

chianya said:


> i have just changed both my dog and cats over to this as i thought it was 1 of the best food out there BUT im now seeing mixed reviews


Not fed Tanji on this have a pal does for their collie X and he said its good stuff

Like last entry said you search reviews/opinions on any product be it dog food or widgets some will rate it highly some wont


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I think it is made in Thailand which puts me off to be honest.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

labradrk said:


> I think it is made in Thailand which puts me off to be honest.


REALLY!!!!

I honestly thought it was made in the UK which is one of the reasons I swapped my dog over to it.....So much for me supporting the UK brands.

OP...have you got two threads with the same topic,I posted on your thread about 40 mins ago but its not on here now.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

I feed my 5 month old pup on this (amongst other things such as Fishmongers and raw) but once it has gone I won't be buying any more. When he was fed exclusively on this he often had loose poos and loads of poos as well


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I think it is made in Thailand which puts me off to be honest.


Just looked at their website under Q & A section about pricing of premium brands and it says it in manufactured in the UK thought whether raw ingredients are imported from Thailand I don't know. Thailand is known to produce loads of cheap chicken for European market.


----------



## Terry Delgado (Aug 19, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I think it is made in Thailand which puts me off to be honest.


Applaws is made at Golden Acres factory at Chorley, Lancashire. GA manufacture most of the dog foods made in the UK.

GA Pet Food Partners


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought it for my daycare dog, a lurcher. She loves it. I got the large breed chicken, and and she really has to chew it. 
She was on bakers before , so I guess everything is relative


----------



## jackapoo (Jul 13, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> REALLY!!!!
> 
> I honestly thought it was made in the UK which is one of the reasons I swapped my dog over to it.....So much for me supporting the UK brands.
> 
> I looked into Applaws a few months ago, i contacted them to ask the source of the chicken, they replied that the chicken in the wet food comes from farms in Thailand ( with higher welfare standards than the uk apparently ) i asked does the same apply to the dry food and never heard back from them  needless to say i didnt make the change as i wanted a quality food made in the UK for poppy. I found Cannagan and its a great quality UK company with great customer service too, most importantly poppy is thriving on it


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

What's good for one isn't good for another when it comes to food

Looking at the ingredients it scores a 4.8 on Which Dog Food.co.uk

Chicken 66% (from Dried Chicken), Chicken Mince 8%, Peas 8% (from Dried Peas), Potato Starch 6%, Poultry Oil 2.5% (Source of Omega 6), Beet Pulp, Poultry Gravy, Whole Egg (from Dried Egg), Cellulose Plant Fibre, Minerals, Vitamins, Salmon Oil (source of omega 3), Tomato (from Dried Tomato), Carrot (from Dried Carrot) Chicory Extract (F.O.S), Alfalfa Meal, Seaweed/Kelp, Yeast Extract (Purified Beta Glucan 0.1%), Glucosamine, Methylsulfonylmethane, Chondroitin, Carrot, Peppermint, Paprika Meal, Turmeric, Thyme Extract, Citrus Extract, Taurine 1000 mg/kg, Yucca Extract, Cranberry, Fennel Extract, Carob Extract, Ginger, Rosehip Extract, Dandelion Extract, Rosemary Oil Extract, Oregano, Probiotic: Contains E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68: NCIMB 10415) 1,000,000 cfu/kg as an aid in the establishment, maintenance and restoration of a balanced gut flora in dogs.

The problem being with dog food you can go out and buy the most expensive, high quality ingredient dog food and then it won't sit right with your dog (We've done this with our husky ) the food minefield! :lol:


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

jackapoo said:


> loubyfrog said:
> 
> 
> > REALLY!!!!:ee
> ...


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

cbrookman said:


> jackapoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha, having walked around a baking hot market in Bangkok where puppies were being sold from crates with no water/shade/bedding from wire floored crates, baby rabbits were being sold from crates so small they couldn't even turn around and fledgling squirrels/parrots etc were being sold tied up with ribbons and still being fed from pipettes (the same market also had a cock fighting pit which I saw in action) I doubt the welfare standards exist at all. It is all down to profit and how cheaply they can get the meat. Otherwise why import at all when there are so many poultry suppliers in the UK?
> ...


----------



## jackapoo (Jul 13, 2013)

cbrookman my thoughts exactly !!


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

you are right, food does seem to be a minefield atm  well my cats have gone though 1 bag of 2kg and they don't seem any different, my dog is half way though the bag and so far so good  but i do feed them other foods as well including tinned fish and meat (cooked and raw) so i don't use it all the time. yer i did post in the cat section too as i know the dog and cat food differ and wondered why ppls experiences are on it, don't know why it got deleted though and not been on here since this morning. well ill see how i go but not keen on the fact the meat is sourced from another country though


----------

